# Help my band out, vote for us to open for AEROSMITH!!



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

Help my band out, vote for us to open for AEROSMITH!! we just got the nomination early this morning to open for the Blast at the Beach concert featuring Aerosmith and Cheap Trick! 

All you have to do is go to www.magic93.pe.ca and click on INTOXICADO. It takes 2 seconds, please feel free to add this action to your daily internetting activities. You can vote up till July 16th. So please at least give us one vote if not many days worth of voting. 

Thanks,
Carey

www.myspace.com/intoxicadomusic


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Best of luck to ya!


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

You got a vote from me for your cool band name alone! Good luck


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Voted!

When you get the message: "Thanks for your vote. Come back and vote later today and listen for the results Monday July 16th at 8am" ... that clearly says we can vote more than once right?

Lol, all you have to do is vote, clear your cookies, refresh the page, vote again, clear cookies again, refresh page and just keep repeating it, lol. Nice way to guarantee a win :tongue:

Shall I write a script to vote 500 times and run it while I'm sleeping?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

violation said:


> Shall I write a script to vote 500 times and run it while I'm sleeping?


I did that for The Apollo Effect once. I think it was for a contest run by The Hammer in Hamilton. They disqualified us. Too many votes from the same IP.

So the lesson here is: renew your DHCP lease between votes or use an anonymizing proxy. 

Edit: Voted for you. And I noticed they're using a captcha. So much for scripting that. As an aside your name reminds me a Phish tune: My Mexican Cousin. Good tune.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

violation said:


> Lol, all you have to do is vote, clear your cookies, refresh the page, vote again, clear cookies again, refresh page and just keep repeating it, lol. Nice way to guarantee a win :tongue:
> 
> Shall I write a script to vote 500 times and run it while I'm sleeping?


Maybe I could push the script to my botnet army so that he'll get at least 500 million votes, just to be sure. Then Aerosmith will have to open for Intoxicado! :banana:

But I jest, I don't have a botnet, I just read that word online somewhere...


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I did that for The Apollo Effect once. I think it was for a contest run by The Hammer in Hamilton. They disqualified us. Too many votes from the same IP.
> 
> So the lesson here is: renew your DHCP lease between votes or use an anonymizing proxy.
> 
> Edit: Voted for you. And I noticed they're using a captcha. So much for scripting that. As an aside your name reminds me a Phish tune: My Mexican Cousin. Good tune.


Ahh touché... forgot about the verification. Ahh well, the music will win it legit anyway, :rockon2:

Passin' on the link!


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Done !  

And now for some crap to ensure I'm over 10 characters....

Bah ! Who has time for crap !!


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks guys you are awesome! Keep them votes coming please. We want this so badly!!


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

rack another one up.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey DOG...consider it done...
good luck....

Auger


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

*good luck*

Another one
cheers
RIFF WRATH


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Posted it on a couple active forums I go on, hopefully that'll get you more!


----------



## Intonator (Mar 7, 2007)

Here is another vote for you from the prairies.


good luck:rockon::rockon2:


:food-smiley-004:


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks folks, keep em coming! I just found out today that they have a filter on the voting so anyone clearing their cookies and voting multiple times will not be counted, so it's a fair vote. So we need all the support we can get. Ask all your friends on your msn's and yahoo's etc...


www.magic93.pe.ca vote *Intoxicado *

Thanks again,
you guys are awesome!
Carey


----------



## Jims (May 29, 2007)

Chalk another one up for the good guys! lol

Good luck with that!


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

opening up for aerosmith eh? That's quite the gig! I checked your myspace and I dig your music, good luck!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

Another vote into the mix!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

geckodog said:


> Help my band out, vote for us to open for AEROSMITH!! we just got the nomination early this morning to open for the Blast at the Beach concert featuring Aerosmith and Cheap Trick!
> 
> Done Dude! Good Luck!


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

There you go man, you got my vote  Best of luck. Hope you win it.


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

Don't forget to vote today. Only 15 days left to vote. You guys are the best! Thanks again.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

I dig your band's guitar sounds! I voted for you...good luck. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey everyone. There are only 10 days until the winning band is announced! I hope nobody has forgot about us. Please keep them votes coming, I'm sure we can nail this if everyone keeps voting everyday. Thanks again everyone for the support, it really does mean alot. Hopefully we can see all you guys in a town near you soon.

www.magic93.pe.ca
INTOXICADO

CB


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

I got everyone I know to vote for you guys, good luck and tell us how it all goes.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Posted it up on a very popular forum... atleast 7 people voted (they replied) but the thread itself has over 450 views so hopefully more voted. 

Good luck!


----------



## hammer744 (Feb 4, 2006)

done - and good luck!


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

My vote is in,...good luck and let us know how it turns out...


----------



## oldcountry310 (Jun 12, 2007)

DONE!!!!Good luck.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

It's great seeing how many of you are doing this for us, we thank you so much for the support. I only have to nag you guys for 6 more days! Keep it up. I can feel a win coming on but only if everyone keeps voting. Our facebook group has grown to 524 members, and we seem to be getting lots of support from other forums that we frequent. I hope I have a great Aerosmith story to share with everyone in 2 weeks.

Thanks again,
CB


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Gave you a vote this morning.... Good Luck on the contest, sounds like a great gig... :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*You realise*

If y ou guys win this you'll have to send a rather looong post giving us all the details!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I put a vote in for ya!


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

From work and from home. Hope you're in, sorry, won't be there to see ya.

Good luck! :wave:


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

:rockon2:WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! WE WON!!! Thank you so much to everybody that supported us, I heard the announcement on the radio this morning at 8:15 and I had to be at work for 8:30 so I haven't had much time to let it sink in. I am home now so now I must let it settle. Thanks again everyone. Stay tuned for pics and video from the show. I can hardly wait!!!


CB:rockon:


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Awesome dude! Congrats!


----------



## Skoczylas (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice !!! some of my friends are going to see it! gave your music a listen too.. I like your sound. If you remeber say Kill the burger.. one of my friends last name is Keilenburger.. and some people call him Kill the Burger :tongue:
Congrats! you better have lots of fun !!! :rockon2::food-smiley-004:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Congratulations. When you're up onstage don't forget to thank the forum for the help. :wink:


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok, so here's the quick rundown of the show.

We were to load in at 10:30, and line check at noon. Then start the show at 12:30. 

we get there to load in and Cheap Trick were doing their line check. They were supposed to do that at 7am. So we waited. 12 o'clock came and wet, so did 12:30. Eventually around 1 they asked us to bring our drums in to setup. Finally about 125 they asked us to get our amps onstage. We walked on, plugged in, and they told us to start. Only let us play 3 of our 5 planned songs. It was raining and windy. The rain was coming staight in on the stage. Not a dry spot anywhere. We start playing, and I realize that my monitors aren't even plugged in. Then when they did get them working for me, I only had vocals going through them. And our drummer had no monitors at all. We all got soaked, our guitars got soaked, my pedals were drenched in water. The crowd was awesome! The show was awesome! We were on the ball. My strap slipped off during the last song. My roadie/camera girl was there thank god to fix it for me so I didn't have to stop playing. It was such a great day all around. Thanks to all of you who voted for us again. We wouldn't have had the chance to play if it wasn't for you. Here's a link to the vid of the show.

CB

http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=4730670607440459623


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Holy shit... man that's a lot of people. I would have pissed myself the second I stepped up, lol. 

Great job!


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Congrats and way to go for making the best of a wet situation. 
Everyone knows we have to "suffer for our art" sometimes ! *L*


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

That was badass guys and congrats you opened up for freakin' AEROSMITH!!!!:rockon2:


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

hey congrats on a great performance. And seriously, that's amazing you guys opened for one of the big bands in rock. :rockon2:


----------

